# SFX Exchange company



## whodat (Aug 22, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience(s), bad or good, with SFX exchange company in San Francisco? I heard about them here on TUG and everything looks and sounds good to me. I'd like to give em a try but want opinions first...


----------



## camachinist (Aug 22, 2005)

As someone in a similar position, I can only say that Mark (a SFX employee) has answered my and others specific questions about the company, over on TSF, promptly and clearly.

I first considered SFX when entering timesharing about 18 months ago, but found their customer service to be a bit wanting, when establishing a membership with them. I have a much better feeling about working with them at this juncture, and will likely deposit one of our prime weeks in the next few weeks.

You can search this forum using "francisco exchange" as a search term and should find some relevant discussion. "SFX" is too short for the search engine to work with. There was one recently about the new pricing structure, scheduled to roll out September 1. Thread link

Good luck!

Pat


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 23, 2005)

i have booked three exchanges with them and 1 sell off special. I have been happy with every transaction

hgvc orlando twice
hilton nyc once
nob hill inn once

i am planing on using them in 2007 for hawaii( the real test)


----------



## Jimster (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sfx*

I have nothing but good things to say about SFX.  They are cheaper.  They are better.  They have provided good exchanges.  They have both II and RCI properties and they have bonus weeks.  They are picky about what they accept so you shouldn't get any real dogs from them.  They only have limited areas they work with but that includes Hawaii, California, Carribean and some Europe.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 27, 2005)

I have used SFX exclusively for 9 years and have been very happy with them.


----------



## vincenton (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello All,

    I'm deciding whether to join or not. I have a question.. How far in advance do you need to deposit your week with them? What is least amount of time will they accept a deposit.

Thanks,
Vincent.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 27, 2005)

While I was considering whether or not to join or deposit with SFX, I called them.  They answered all my questions as simple as that.


----------



## bigfrank (Aug 27, 2005)

You can ask SFX any questions you may have on TSF. Mark answers questions daily on www.timeshareforums.com


----------

